# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ما رأيكم في تفسير الشيخ حبنكة؟؟

## أبو عبيدة الهاني

وهو تفسير صدر مؤخرا، فهل ينصح باقتنائه؟ وما هو منهجه المتبع فيه؟
وبارك الله بكم

----------


## معروفي

تفسير ماتع إن شاء الله تعالى ، اتبع مؤلفه رحمه الله تعالى منهج التفسير بحسب ترتيب النزول ، و انتهى من المكي ثم وافاه الأجل ، 

و التفسير في دار القلم بدمشق ، في 15 مجلداً ، و لدي نسخة منه .

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

ما صحت ما يقال عنه انه ( مفوض ) ؟؟؟

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

> ما صحت ما يقال عنه انه ( مفوض ) ؟؟؟


أرجو الرد ..

----------


## الفارس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
تكلم عنه الإخوة في ملتقى أهل التفسير ، فانظره هناك.

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

ممكن تحضر الرابط هنا بارك الله فيك , أو تنسخ ما قالوه .

----------


## رمضان أبو مالك

للفائدة :




> التعريف بكتاب (معارج التفكر ودقائق التدبر) للشيخ عبدالرحمن حبنكة رحمه الله 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> صدر عن دار القلم بدمشق (الطبعة الأولى 1427هـ) ، كتيبٌ صغيرٌ في 64 صفحة من القطع الصغير ، من إعداد الشيخ الفاضل مجد مكي ، بعنوان :
> 
> ...


http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...6&postcount=12

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

لا يوجد جواب لسؤالي , بارك الله فيك .

----------


## الفارس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :

http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showthread.php?t=1682
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showthread.php?t=6695
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showthread.php?t=4961

----------


## مسعد الشايب

هل هناك دراسات حول هذا التفسير

----------


## القرشي

من أفضل التفاسير وأحسنها ، قرأته مراراً ، وأوصيت عدداً من إخواني بشراءه ، وليس في التفسير تفويض ولا تأول للصفات ، بل فسر آيات الصفات على طريقة السلف .

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

سألت عنه سابقا الشيخ عبدالرحمن الشهري مشرف موقع أهل التفسير فقال الكتاب ممتاز.

ويعيب الكتاب سعره المبالغ فيه جدا

----------

